# Too many useless posts



## boykinAir (Aug 31, 2008)

So it looks like having 40,000 posts is real important to these guys. Shame you have to wade through all the BS posts like "you said it !" or " I agree !" or " ". Hey, gotta get that post number up no matter what it takes.... Dam shame.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 31, 2008)

?


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 31, 2008)

boykinAir said:


> Doynkin, of the literally thousands of threads in this forum, did you not notice how the forum is structured? Take a deep breath, go back to the forum home and start there. We have subthreads for virtually every type of post... even introductions and polls on what members think are the best/worst/ugliest/shoddiest/most beautiful airplanes.
> 
> DickCheese--- Go **** yourself



And this isn't pointless???

Why don't you go **** yourself (if you can work out how).


----------



## boykinAir (Aug 31, 2008)

Just saying it takes all freakin day to wade through a ton of nonsense to get to the one gem of a post. Just not patient enough for that.


----------



## boykinAir (Aug 31, 2008)

And what is up with that homo DickCheese ?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm sure that there's a better way to get your message through than this though....


----------



## ccheese (Aug 31, 2008)

boykinAir said:


> So it looks like having 40,000 posts is real important to these guys. Shame you have to wade through all the BS posts like "you said it !" or " I agree !" or " ". Hey, gotta get that post number up no matter what it takes.... Dam shame.




You know something.... you do not have to be a member of this forum.

And .... when Mr. Dickcheese see's your post, you will be history. I
would ban you myself, but I'll save that for Matt.

Just how big a berg is Chapin, SC ??

Pal, your days are numbered !

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 31, 2008)

Aaaaaah the joy of having two first cousins as granparents and sister and brother as mum and dad....the epitome of inbreading!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 31, 2008)

Wierdo.....that was really random


----------



## evangilder (Aug 31, 2008)

Enough of this ne'er do well.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 31, 2008)

Not much of a start for that guy. I really don't give a rat's azz what he thinks of this place. Some people are only happy when they complain, and I don't have time for a sniveling brat.


----------



## JugBR (Aug 31, 2008)

boykinAir said:


> So it looks like having 40,000 posts is real important to these guys. Shame you have to wade through all the BS posts like "you said it !" or " I agree !" or " ". Hey, gotta get that post number up no matter what it takes.... Dam shame.



thats why you have just 5 posts ? you post less but you send the message !


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 31, 2008)

boykinAir - nice avatar! Hope you enjoyed your short stay!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 31, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Aaaaaah the joy of having two first cousins as granparents and sister and brother as mum and dad....the epitome of inbreading!




You're a hard man, Jan...

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 31, 2008)

Aaawwhhh! See this is what happens when I miss the fun.

Mr. C, next time you have my permission to pull the trigger.

Bye bye Doynkin. Have a nice life.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 31, 2008)

I was saving him for you, Matt, but alas.... Eric had enough of him.

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 31, 2008)

No worries. Band of Brothers.


----------



## Freebird (Aug 31, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> boykinAir - nice avatar! Hope you enjoyed your short stay!



The funny thing is all of the idiots seem to pick the same Avatar.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 31, 2008)

freebird said:


> The funny thing is all of the idiots seem to pick the same Avatar.


Hey - if the shoe fits!!!!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 31, 2008)

I wanna pad my post count!!!!!! Ok!!! Ready?????

Hi 

What a putz. Note to newbies and visitors....post count doesn't mean crap. We have a couple guys here with less than 500 posts that only contribute when something is worth saying. Ok, they don't get into the social side like some us do and that's fine. 

Speaking for myself, those of us with 1000+ posts view this site as a little something more than just a place to talk about planes and bombs. I'm very thankful to Horse for this site and look forward to meeting some of you retards in person.

Now.............carry on.


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 1, 2008)

Too bad Les is getting ready for his weather event for tomorrow.

I like it when he gets worked up over guys like this.


----------



## Freebird (Sep 1, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> I'm very thankful to Horse for this site and look forward to meeting some of you retards in person.
> 
> Now.............carry on.





Thor, is there anything interesting going on {ie airshow etc} in the Dallas area on Labor day?

Or San Antonio?


----------



## Heinz (Sep 1, 2008)

Whats with all these trolls lately


----------



## Freebird (Sep 1, 2008)

Heinz said:


> Whats with all these trolls lately



It's summertime up here in US/EU, so the bratty kids have too much time on their hands.... Don't worry it's soon back to the crayons!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 1, 2008)

> The funny thing is all of the idiots seem to pick the same Avatar.





> boykinAir





> Doynkin



Methinks they are the one and the same.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 1, 2008)

Donkey air? If you don't like it, why sign up and post here?


----------



## <simon> (Sep 1, 2008)

Haha thats right bi-atch

A big fat "banned"!! 
I reckon your right Njaco, some moron with nothing better to do with their lives than annoy people


----------



## eddie_brunette (Sep 1, 2008)

Children with interbreeding...oops....I mean internet. 
Unfortunately our Homer is suffering 
Got what he deserved and now I have one more post


edd


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 1, 2008)

Aw...sh*t..I missed all the fun....


----------



## rochie (Sep 1, 2008)

Wayne Little said:


> Aw...sh*t..I missed all the fun....



me too but at least we have another post wayne


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2008)

Instead for coming here to moan, whine and insult, I suggest that these slow witted, spineless neanderthals, that as rare as rocking horse sh*t have an IQ higher than 10, go somewhere else to play, as they couldn't organize a p*ss-up in a brewery if their lifes depended on it! Many here wouldn't mind to beat seven shades of sh*t of them, for sometimes insulting people here, who I personally see as close friends and even worse if they happen to veterans that they're insulting...
If you ask me, they can all take a slow stroll down Bourneville Boulevard with their boyfrends...they're all as camp as a row of pink tents anyway! Wouldn't be surprised if these f*ckers all have faces like a bulldog licking the p*ss of a nettle and never get outside their wee soft, pink and cuddly rooms...

F*ck off you b*stards, you're all as welcome here as a fart in a spacesuit! Crawl back to your own miserable lifes and go on with your five knuckle shuffle while looking at naked pics of your mothers...!


----------



## ccheese (Sep 1, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Hey - if the shoe fits!!!!!




...it must be the right size... !

Charles


----------



## merlin (Sep 1, 2008)

Personally I am amazed at all the 'hurt feelings' coming out. It's as if the guy as hit a raw nerve!! 
Why oh why, is everyone so vitriolic!?
Some people may like the banter that goes on between some posters, others may not and prefer a more factual discussion. So be it. 
As has been said, we can't make any judgements about a poster, just by how many they post - it's quality not quantity.
Surely the guy's entitled to an opinion? And I have seen worse opinions, that derserve a 'pasting', but this - give the guy a break.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 1, 2008)

Unless you have read all of his posts, including where he tells a moderator to shut the eff up, I suggest you read up before spouting off about us being reactionary.

Perhaps you give the mods and admins a break and the benefit of the doubt that we are doing our freakin' job? It's not hurt feelings here, it's keeping order on this board. People that tell a mod or an admin to "F off" in the public forum are going to get tossed out of here faster than you can knee jerk react to these posts.

'Nuff said...
Locking this stupid thread.


----------

